# Within a gnats knob of buying



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi all
An update on our move to CP so far.
Within a week ..........we think we have found OUR house.........after 12 viewings of all types,sizes,locations near ruins to luxurious pads.
You know when you see a place that this is it!!.........Well this is what happened to us but,..I hear you say ....don`t let your heart rule your head, so with this thought in mind we have set about going through the process of structural and topographical surveys, establishing land boundaries with neighbours (what a laugh) and all the other searches that are needed to ensure we are not going to buy a duff un!!
We like it and we like it`s location,aspect, proximity to the village with cafe,shop.hairdresser (no good to me) and what appears to be friendly people, so we hope that the sale goes through, but if it doesn`t we will start all over again with viewings.........etc..........etc....etc.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



Dennis said:


> Hi all
> An update on our move to CP so far.
> Within a week ..........we think we have found OUR house.........after 12 viewings of all types,sizes,locations near ruins to luxurious pads.
> You know when you see a place that this is it!!.........Well this is what happened to us but,..I hear you say ....don`t let your heart rule your head, so with this thought in mind we have set about going through the process of structural and topographical surveys, establishing land boundaries with neighbours (what a laugh) and all the other searches that are needed to ensure we are not going to buy a duff un!!
> We like it and we like it`s location,aspect, proximity to the village with cafe,shop.hairdresser (no good to me) and what appears to be friendly people, so we hope that the sale goes through, but if it doesn`t we will start all over again with viewings.........etc..........etc....etc.


Hi Bob and Jane

Wow that's quick. 

Just don't keep using those rose tinted glasses. Remember the saying " If it's meant to be " i am please you seem to have done all the right things. Well all the very best of luck.

Peterfc 666?


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi Dennis,

Good luck with the house. Have you looked all over, or just in a particular area ?


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi Peter
We haven`t signed anything yet, and don`t intend to until the results of all our searches come in........but we love the quirky nature of the house and it`s location and..............price!! 
I agree the rose tinted glasses have to come off, anyone can be swayed by the location of some of these houses for sale but you have to ask yourself many questions about living in a particular area/house especially as you are likely to grow old there.
With this house we have had to make compromises not many and not too big and it is still far better than others we have seen so far.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi Mr Blueskies
We have looked mainly in an area around Tomar and north as far as Penela as this is the area we seem most happy with for several reasons.


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Bob and Jane
Happy to hear you have found a suitable property, hope it all goes well for you, 
as I always say its better to take your time when buying, dont rush in, there is a lot that can go wrong. your doing the right thing by doing some checks on the property before you sign anything, if you need any help checking the deeds or the land classification, checking the buildings are legal and registered, etc just run it by some of us old pro´s here on the forum.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



omostra06 said:


> Hi Bob and Jane
> Happy to hear you have found a suitable property, hope it all goes well for you,
> as I always say its better to take your time when buying, dont rush in, there is a lot that can go wrong. your doing the right thing by doing some checks on the property before you sign anything, if you need any help checking the deeds or the land classification, checking the buildings are legal and registered, etc just run it by some of us old pro´s here on the forum.


Hi Derek

You said OLD is it wise to admit that surly that's a mistake?

Nearly old yes Not Old

:confused2::confused2::confused2:

Peterfc 666?


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

Wots that ya said, grandad ? Can't ear too well these days.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

GO FOR IT!!! You are the people who are going to be living there. We did the same thing and couldn't be happier.
Our house was the last one we visited with the estate agent....but we knew it was just what we wanted.... 3 and half years on....would be change it... NO only the builder who has been a pain in the proverbial!! 
It was already built when we found it....but he is ignoring the year warranty....claiming no cash!!


----------



## Silverwizard (Nov 21, 2009)

Hello Bob & Jane,
Hope all the surveys etc went ok with your prospective purchase.
We made the move from UK to the Silver Coast last November &
haven't regretted one day of it.Certain things here can be a little
quirky,& some downright frustrating,but overall it's a good place to be.
Wish you both all the very best of luck with your prospective move.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Silverwizard said:


> Hello Bob & Jane,
> Hope all the surveys etc went ok with your prospective purchase.
> We made the move from UK to the Silver Coast last November &
> haven't regretted one day of it.Certain things here can be a little
> ...


Thanks Silverwizard, for those helpful words.
I have news!...........Good and bad........The first house we suspected, had a few problems.........mainly water ingress through the roof ( hence the surveys) and after some financial calculations we decided against buying.
Our search has continued however and now we are due to sign the escritura on 20th April for another property that we feel fits the bill.
After the elation and deflation of the first property i thought it best if didn`t tempt fate and start jumping for joy on the forum just yet!.............Watch this space!!


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



Dennis said:


> Thanks Silverwizard, for those helpful words.
> I have news!...........Good and bad........The first house we suspected, had a few problems.........mainly water ingress through the roof ( hence the surveys) and after some financial calculations we decided against buying.
> Our search has continued however and now we are due to sign the escritura on 20th April for another property that we feel fits the bill.
> After the elation and deflation of the first property i thought it best if didn`t tempt fate and start jumping for joy on the forum just yet!.............Watch this space!!


Great new Bob and Jane

How about some pics?

Peterfc 666?


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

PETERFC said:


> Great new Bob and Jane
> 
> How about some pics?
> 
> Peterfc 666?


Well Peter, if you don`t mind i will be delighted to post some pics of our (hopefully) new house once we have the deeds in our grubby little mits, until then it`s difficult to operate a camera with your fingers crossed !!
Regards.
PS. hope you are near to your move to Gois..........we want to come over and meet up for a coffee, no make that tea....... we are awash with coffee since we have been here


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



Dennis said:


> Well Peter, if you don`t mind i will be delighted to post some pics of our (hopefully) new house once we have the deeds in our grubby little mits, until then it`s difficult to operate a camera with your fingers crossed !!
> Regards.
> PS. hope you are near to your move to Gois..........we want to come over and meet up for a coffee, no make that tea....... we are awash with coffee since we have been here


Hi Bob and Jane 

Get the deed done before you come to Gois or you will lose your heart to the place like i have.

Good Friday i left the wife, now she can get on with the divorce. I am now living in a house i am selling. Once the house is sold i am on my way. Things are on track for my move over to Gois.

Peterfc 666?


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

PETERFC said:


> Hi Bob and Jane
> 
> Get the deed done before you come to Gois or you will lose your heart to the place like i have.
> 
> ...


Hi Peter
Well done with taking a step nearer........we know Gois quite well and yes it is a beautiful area, and if the house you are buying is the same one as in the pics you posted a while back then you have a wonderful view.
Regards.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

Dennis said:


> Hi Peter
> Well done with taking a step nearer........we know Gois quite well and yes it is a beautiful area, and if the house you are buying is the same one as in the pics you posted a while back then you have a wonderful view.
> Regards.


Hi Again Bob and Jane 

Yes it is the very one and my deposit is paid so i am on my way.

Peterfc 666?


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

PETERFC said:


> Hi Again Bob and Jane
> 
> Yes it is the very one and my deposit is paid so i am on my way.
> 
> Peterfc 666?


Well i hope the loft conversion goes to plan as i fancy avin a kip up there......


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Fantastic news Bob and Jane. Hope all goes well, Tea is always on the go at our place as is the vinho HIC!


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

siobhanwf said:


> Fantastic news Bob and Jane. Hope all goes well, Tea is always on the go at our place as is the vinho HIC!


Thanks siobhanwf
We have been summoned to our advogado on monday to go and pay the IMT prior to purchase the following day.
If all goes well we will be living near Penela/Miranda do Corvo.....so if you are not too far away the invitation to a nice cuppa will be taken up!!
Really, We love the cafe culture and after many attempts we have finally managed to get the type of coffee we like served consistantly..........we like the half milk coffee.....meio leite (I think )..........so much so we have gone and bought a proper coffee machine.:clap2:, can`t take it (coffee) first thing in the morning.....can`t beat a nice cuppa.


----------



## eddie the eagle (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi There I am looking for help with a problem with my roof and some time ago I was in contact with a lady known as Lynne Smith who operated a company providing a free inspection servce on roofs. She told me that they operated such a service and once the weather was a little kinder they would inspect my roof and make recomendations as to any work required. Since then I have tried to contact her with no success. Can any tell me whether this company is still in Business and if so why she is not responding to my e-mails. Eddie the eagle


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

eddie the eagle said:


> Hi There I am looking for help with a problem with my roof and some time ago I was in contact with a lady known as Lynne Smith who operated a company providing a free inspection servce on roofs. She told me that they operated such a service and once the weather was a little kinder they would inspect my roof and make recomendations as to any work required. Since then I have tried to contact her with no success. Can any tell me whether this company is still in Business and if so why she is not responding to my e-mails. Eddie the eagle


Sorry eddie, never heard of this lady,but any reputable/recommended builder will inspect your roof for you and quote for any remedial work required.


----------

